# Stocking help



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I have 40 gallon tall tank and need some help restocking it. The fish in the tank right now are: 

1 Koi Angelfish
2 GBR
7 Harlequin rasboras 
3 banded rainbowfish
and 3 otocinclus. 

I plan on keeping the angel and the rams, but the rainbows and oto cats are more than likely not staying. So for restocking I am thinking of: 

1 Koi Angelfish
2 GBR
8 Threadfin rainbows
and 10 cardinal tetras 

Or 10 rummys instead of the cardinals.

Was also thinking of this stocking list:

1 Koi Angelfish
2 GBR
and 20 cardinal tetras. 

There will be snails and MAYBE shrimp in the tank also. I am open to other options of schooling fish too, so if you can think of any please say. I dont really want any orange or black fish because almost all my fish have those colors. Also please tell me if I will be overstocked with my new stocking list or not. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you guys think my new stocking would work? Sorry, I didn't really make that clear in the first post.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

The angel will go after any possible shrimp. Even larger species could get caught during a molt.

I would leave the Ottos (natural tank maintenance workers), and go with the rummy nosed. The threadfins might get nipped by the angel also.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd do Cardinal tetra's before rummies in that tank
I've always thought Rummies do better in a longer tank.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know why, but rummies seem to form a tighter school. Which is cool IMO.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, ya Im a little unsure about the angel and the threadfins. My angel is pretty well behaved (most of the time [smilie=r. He is better with smaller fish ( as long as there not bettas :axe, but just wonder if the long fins on the rainbows would be to tempting. 

At Dejlig: I also like how the rummies stay in tighter schools, but the cardinals are cooler looking!


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Cardinals are real nice looking, but rummies are no slouch. They're noses get nice and red if water conditions are excellent in your aquarium. You see their noses loose color, sound the alarm...

https://www.google.com/search?q=rum...ifyQGDyID4AQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1360&bih=700


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya I really like them both! I am just looking for something that will stand out a little more, and the cardinals kind of fit the bill for what I want. Its just a matter of what you like better I guess. I am now thinking that one large group of schooling fish would look better than two smaller ones. Thoughts??? I still need help in deciding between the rummies or cardinals. So whats your guys experance with these fish? Do you like one better than the other? If so why?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I recommend doing a large school of one species. I have multiple small schools in my 75. I weigh i would've just gone with one large school. I personally.like the rummies, but cardinals are nice. At the end of the day YOU are the one who will gaze upon it everyday.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

O, another idea...instead of a school of tetras....a school of True SAEs. They are really cool when they shoal. Plus: they are amazing algae eaters, and when you go to plant or do any other maintenance, they will swarm your arms and hands, giving you an all natural beauty treatment. Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you rowdaddy, I like both of those ideas a lot. I have heard that SAEs are amazing grazers, but have also heard that when they taste fish food for the fist time they never go back.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

O yeah, they grab a bit and go to town, tiny bites at a time. It's cool to watch them with their little mustaches.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ha ya, are they shy? Because the tank is in my room and I don't want any fish that will be startled when I go in there.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

If my hands its in the water for more than 5 second, they swarm me.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thats so awsome, thanks for sharing those picks . Do they do best in schools or can you just have 1? Read some were that you should have 1 or more than 5 to help with agression. Went to LFS today, saw about 40 1.5in SAEs in a tank (looked very cool) and saw some forktail rainbowfish for the first time, there so cool!!! Do you thank a school of forktails would work? Now I have 4 different options for schooling fish, not really making progress . What kind of algae do SAEs eat? I like SAEs, but am kind of wanting something active and colorful. I also think I like cardinals better than rummies (though still not sure). Hmmm.... decisions, decisions. Oh, I also traded one of my female rams for a male (I think its male anyway)!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hears some pics..... 
View attachment 18730

View attachment 18731


Sorry, they are very small and I dont know how I can make them larger .

Ok :focus:


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't sex from those pics. Lol

I don't have experience with those rainbows.

SAEs eat hair algae, brush algae, and red algae. Maybe others. I'm not sure.

I have 3 in a 20H. I don't find them to be territorial.They are less charismatic than the school in my 55.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ha sorry, was not really asking you to tell if he is male of female, just showing him of (though my pics stinks lol). Hmmm.... I do have a bad hair algae problem, and green spot algae but heard zebra snails eat that. Do you think this would work for stocking list:

1 angelfish
2 GBR
1 or 2 SEAs
15-20 cardinal tetras
And differnt kinds of snails


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't see why not. As long at your cardinals aren't itsy bitsy. Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So you don't think it will be overstocked? How many SEAs and tetras should I get? The tank will soon be heavily planted also.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you have experance with bristlenose plecos? One person recommend: 
1 angelfish
2 GBRs
20 cardinal tetras 
1 bristlenose pleco

I like this idea too, but also like my other idea with: 
1 angelfish 
2 GBR
1 or 2 SAEs
15-20 cardinal tetras

Do you know what algae the pleco eats? Maybe that will help me make my decision. I guess one plus to the pleco is I would not have to worry about him trying fish food and never eating algae again. LOL!!!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Now that I think about it I'm not sure if the pleco would work. One time I tryed giving my otocinclus an algae wafer and my female ram and angel tryed to murder each other over it! I guess it would work, he would just not get any algae wafers.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I think you'll be fine. Just take care of your tank...check out my 75 journal..it's loaded lol
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2991858

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

You think I'll be fine with what? Sorry don't really understand your post. Also thanks for your Journal I wil read that tomorrow.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I was referring to the 2 most recent stock lists that you have. I think either one will be ok.

I have a bunch of BN plecos. The only issues i have with them are: 1. Sometimes they can.Munch on your large leaved plants, like swords. (mine have always been more interested in driftwood) 2. They can, and will knock freshly planted stem plants loose. (once they root into the substrate, it's no problem.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmm.... ok I guess the only thing that I need to decide on is the algae eater. Thanks so much Rowdaddy you have been extremely helpful with all my questions!!!


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah. It's up to you...If i didn't have so many BNs lying around, I'd go with SAEs or Ottos. That way the there's no risk.of possible plant destruction. I have all 3 species in my 75.


No problem. We're a community, and we should all share our knowledge and experiences.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice journal! :thumbsup: I want to start a journal if I get a 40 breeder or 75 gallon. When you said the tank was loaded you were not kidding!!!! LOL


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you think I could do this: 
1 angelfish 
2 GBR
1 SAE
1 BNs pleco
20 cardinal tetras
And nerite snails (horned, zebra)

To me that sounds like a lot, but if I over filtered (was going to do that any way) and heavly planted (doing this too) then it might work. How were you able to load your tank!? I assume it has to do with all the plants.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Although your 75 is loaded with smaller fish, lol.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be fine with that load.i would give the tank plenty of time to cycle(like 2+ months) before you go out and buy whatever schooling fish ie. Cardinals. With good filtration and lots of plants, you can definitely go beyond the ol' "inch per gallon" rule. You just want to be sure you don't shock your system with too much bioload all at once.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Well the tank that I would use has been set up for about 1 1/2 years so that tanks fine. Your last post is extremely helpful I will use what you sayed if I upgrade or not. It's nice to know that you can go above the old "rule", so I will try to stray from those old "rules" and post my questions and go with my gut, lol.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Sometimes that's what you have to do

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I just thought of a new stocking list (sort of) but I'm not sure if it will work. 
1 angelfish
5 banded rainbowfish
2 GBR
SAEs or BN pleco
Nirite snails (zebra, horned, ect...)

I plan on getting a 40 gallon breeder to replace my 40 tall, (I like the dimensions better). The reason I am thinking about keeping the rainbows is because they keep my angel occupied, but at the same time he will sometimes chase them relentlessly so I'm still not sure. I kind of like my ideas before this one because they would be smaller fish and I think it would look more visually appealing. But I think my angel may chase my rams more if the rainbow aren't there. What do you guys think I should do? If that's to many fish than that solves that problem doesn't it.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I've never personally kept angels. All I know is what I've heard from others. Idk exactly how bad they'd be. If you provided enough hiding places/bedrooms for your rams I imagine they'd be fine.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

He's not like a jack Dempsey, but he's not like a guppy with tankmates ether lol. I will probably just do what I thought before, I like that idea better anyway.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

It's your dream. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you think this would work if I got a 55 gallon aquarium?
1 Angelfish
3 Banded rainbowfish (or some other rainbow)
20 cardinals or rummys
2 SAEs
1 Albino BN pleco
1 GBR
Nerite snails (zebra, horned, ect...)


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't see why not.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, I never new you could have so many fish in a tank and have everything healthy. Maybe I'll do that then.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Just be sure to be gradual about your introduction.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Sure thing  Ok, I kind of forgot about another option. I am kind of looking for for a quirky fish. I love knife fish, but im not sure if they would eat my smaller fish. Is there another quirky fish that's out there that I don't no about?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you sure my tank would be fine with that many fish? Have read about people overstocking by just a hair and there tank would crash. I'm now a little afraid to have so many fish in a 55 gallon tank. Also how can you tell if a SAE is a TRUE SAE?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

If your worried, cut 5 of your tetras out. 


They are most commonly confused with Flying Foxes. The simplest way to tell the difference between those species is the lateral black line. On the SAE, the line runs the whole body, extending to the tail. The flying fox's line does not. It is confused with a few other species. You'd have to look around for info on that. I got mine from azgardens.com. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. What about a knife fish? Do you think I could get one? Was thinking about getting an African knife fish.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Minimum size tank I'd recommend for them would be a 75. Between their max size and their low stress tolerance, the need lots of space.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Even for an African knifefish? I have reached and have read they they are fine in a 55 for life.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

The issue i have is that the fish can reach 12" and the standard 55 is about 12" deep on the inside. Which means eventually, turning could become stressful.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm... I agree with you. Reminds me of when I thought about putting a black ghost knife in a 75 gallon and I thought that was to small. Kind of the same thing I guess except the African knife would not have a problem with the length, just the width. Maybe I should just upgrade to a 75 or just skip out on the knife. Would the knife eat my smaller fish? I saw one eat a piece of flake food and realized how wide they can open there mouth.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have the experience to say.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, well everything I have read says nothing under 3in, so I don't know. Would a 50 gallon work for all the fish? The dimensions of a 50 gallon are: 36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8 . Is there a fish that you really like that's entertaining or differnt?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

That should be fine.

I like them all. Lol ropefish are really neat, but you have to make the tank 150% escape proof.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Rope fish are so cool!!! I was thinking of getting one at one point, but have read they get like 3 feet and like company. They're also the masters of escaping and I don't know if I can escape-proof my tank 150% lol.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So my final stocking list would be: 
1 Angelfish
3 banded rainbowfish (or some other rainbow)
15-20 cardinals or rummys
2 SAEs
1 Albino BN pleco
1 GBR
1 African knife fish
Nerite snail (zebra, horned ect...)

Hmmm.... I don't know that's a lot of fish for a minimum of 50 gallons. Maybe the knife is not a very good idea. I'm still not sure if it would eat my tetras and ram. I have read that small tetras and fish under 3in will be eaten.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

If you.have a.knife with that population, I'd say go for a 75.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm... Maybe I'll skip the knife. What about everything else in a 55?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd say yeah

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So everything else can go in a 55, just not the knife. That's what your saying, right?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Mmm hmm

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok just making sure. Thanks rowdaddy!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I just thought about something else...... I think about fish to much lol. What if I kept all my orange and black fish add some blue fish or a fish thats not orange it mix it up. I don't really know of any blue fish besides glo-fish and EBJDs. Would a tank with mostly orange fish be cool or do you think there would be to much unity. I see myself getting bored with that. Though at the same time it sound like a cool idea. If I had maybe on large fish of a totally differnt color, or maybe a large school of differnt color fish. What do you think?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Well.... I feel stupid! I just realized that my new stocking list is basically orange fish with differnt colored fish mixed in. You can just pretend that I did not post that lol.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol

There are also electric blue German Rams. Celestial Danios are kinda blue too.

It's all about you @ the end of the day. I like to see the behaviors of different species interacting with each other. That's why most of my tanks have quite a variety. That's just me, what i like. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I like a mix of differnt species too. I don't know why the EBGR did not come to mind, they are so pretty to! Though I think my male ram would try to kill any other ram in the tank. I had to take my female back to the LFS because he no longer liked her :tear:


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

He sounds like a jerk! Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

rowdaddy said:


> He sounds like a jerk! Lol


Yep, was pretty mean to his female. He is fine with everybody else though.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

How good are SAEs at eating algae? I have one person telling me they don't really eat that much.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

It's loco of the draw. Some of mine only eat flake food. Some only algae. 

That's why I have SAEs, Ottos, BN plecos, Amanos and multiple types of Nerites. They all do a bit.

Just a side note...I've find that the Olive Nerites are the best snail for algae removal. I also have Tiger, and a variety of Horned Nerites. So, if you're going to be getting Nerites for algae removal....Go Olive. 


I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, well there are more people saying to skip the SAEs. One person actually told me that BBA likes low co2 conditions and that it would dissoper if I did co2. So it's seems that the SAEs would be there just because. Maybe I'll skip the SAEs then. They are recommencing cory cats. What do you think? I like the panda and salt & pepper corys.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I like Cories. I have Jujji, S&P, and Green Cories.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you mean julii corys? I like S&P probably best, there just so small.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes i did. Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been researching panda corys and it seems they like cooler temps. Is that true? Would thy be fine at a temp of 80F? Was thinking of getting these because I think they would stand out against the aquasoil.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I changed my stocking list a little and want to see if it works:

1 Koi Angelfish
5 undecided species of rainbowfish
12-20 cardinal or rummy nose tetra
1 Albnio BN pleco
1 GBR 
6-10 Sterba corys
Olive nerite snails

How many tetras and cories should I get without being overstocked? Also what rainbowfish would you guys recommend? I am thinking maybe the boesemani rainbow, or the turquise rainbow. Or I might just keep my banded rainbows. The type of rainbow I pick will probably help me pick which tetra to get.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

People are telling me that if I get a larger species of rainbow, then I can only have 3 to prevent overstocking. What do you guys think?


----------

